
Recursion in SPARC - ishtu
http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~cheung/Courses/255/Syllabus/8-SPARC/recursion.html
======
sparcthrowa
So SPARC has a cache for the top of the stack, but unlike x86, it isn't
transparent and requires operating system support. Or at least, that's my read
on it.

------
tedunangst
IIRC the number of available windows can vary and isn't fixed at 8. The ISA
says they exist, but not how many.

~~~
kjs3
I believe the spec says you can have up to 32 windows, implementation
dependent. You can have as few as 2, in theory. It's interesting to note that
the AMD Am29000 series also used register windows and it could have variable
numbers of registers in each window (out of the set of 192 registers).

